# Johann Heinrich Heidegger's Introduction to the NT (Gospels)



## dildaysc

I am beginning a translation of Johann Heinrich Heidegger's (Scholastic) _Handbook_ _of the New Testament_.

If you are interested in following along, as portions are completed, I plan to post them to this thread.

But first...

...a little about Heidegger himself.

Johann Heinrich Heidegger was born to Johann Hartmann, dean of the chapter, and Magdalena Wagner, a pastor’s daughter, on July 1, 1633, at Bäretswil in the Canton of Zürich. Johann Heinrich began his theological studies at the Collegium Carolinum in Zürich, and proceeded to Marburg, where he lived with, and studied under, the celebrated Ludwig Crocius, one of the most prominent theologians of the German Reformed Church.[1] He finished his studies at the Heidelberg University, obtaining his doctorate in Theology (1659).

Even while he was wrapping up his studies, his teaching career was beginning. At Heidelberg, he became the assistant of Johann Heinrich Hottinger, the renowned Swiss Orientalist,[2] and received his first teaching appointment at Professor Extraordinarius of Hebrew, and later of Philosophy. Heidegger was translated to Steinfurt (Westphalia), where he filled the chair of Theology and Ecclesiastical History (1659-1665).

While stationed at Steinfurt, two important events transpired in Heidegger’s life. In 1661, he married Elisabeth von Duno, daughter of a Swiss businessman, shaping his domestic life: And, shortly thereafter, he took a study trip into Holland, where he made the acquaintance of Johannes Cocceius, and fell under the influence of his federal/covenant theology,[3] leading to a reshaping of his theological thought.

In 1665, Heidegger was elected Professor of Moral Philosophy at Zurich, and two year later he succeeded Hottinger, his former mentor, in the Chair of Theology. He had truly come home: Heidegger would continue in this post until his death in 1698, declining numerous offers from other prestigious institutions.

While at Zurich, Heidegger rose to become one of the most prominent Reformed Theologians of Switzerland (together with Francis Turretin[4]), and of his age, the period of High Reformed Orthodoxy. Although a man of international reputation and influence, Heidegger was first and foremost an educator. His _Corpus Theologiæ Christianæ_, and its two abridgements, were leading theological textbooks among the Reformed for half a century. He also produced instructional works on Biblical interpretation and church history. As part of the academic exercises in which he was constantly involved, he published an almost endless series of dissertations, disputations, and diatribes. The Heideggerian corpus is massive, and a monument to his indefatigable industry.

As an educator of theological students, Heidegger had occasion to speak to the controversies of the time. In speaking to the issues that were dividing those professing Christ, he certainly sought truth and precise accuracy of statement, but at the same time, as one longing for unity, he was ever gentle and moderate in his tone. In this way, Heidegger is a model of Christian irenicism. Nevertheless, he shows himself to be a capable polemicist in his writings against Roman Catholic theology and practice.

These qualities are illustrated in his involvement in the composition of the _Formula Consensus Helvitica_ (1675). For more than a generation, the Reformed churches, especially those of France and Switzerland, had been agitated by the aberrant theology arising from the faculty of the Academy of Saumur, and spreading through the churches. Moise Amyraut (1596-1664) was teaching a hypothetical universalism, a modified form of Calvinism, in which God first decreed the salvation of humanity by Christ’s atonement, but, because fallen man cannot believe, a second decree was issued to bless certain individuals with the presence and power of the Holy Spirit, enabling belief. Josue de la Place (1596-1665), denying the immediate imputation of the guilt of Adam’s sin to his posterity, was asserting that man’s guilt was based solely upon his own sin. Adam’s sin does negatively affect his posterity, but not immediately through the imputation of guilt, but rather mediately through the conveyance of a corrupt nature, which sinful and corrupt nature incurs guilt. Finally, Louis Cappel (1585-1658) denied the authenticity and authority of the Hebrew vowel points and accents, introducing a destructive criticism into Reformed theological thought.

In an effort to address these errors, and restore unity to the Reformed churches, it was proposed that a creed be drafted. Heidegger was selected to compose the draft of what would be the _Formula Consensus Helvetica_. Heidegger’s draft did indeed refute the three principal errors coming out of Saumur, asserting an efficacious redemption, particular and limited atonement, and the inspiration of the vocalization of the Hebrew text; but the entire production was tempered in multiple ways by Heidegger’s moderation. First of all, some of the Swiss theologians desired that the creed contain condemnations of the problematic elements of the Cocceian theology and of Cartesian philosophy; Heidegger passes by these in silence. Second, the tone of the document is moderate and restrained, so much so, that the condemnations of Saumur were actually made sharper before the creed was approved. Third, Heidegger addresses the theological issues, but he does not condemn anyone by name. In Heidegger, rigorous and precise Reformed Orthodoxy is found in a mild and gentle tone.

Although the intention in drafting the _Formula_ was to bring unity to the Swiss Reformed Churches, it had the opposite effect, disquieting the churches and becoming itself an object of debate. The influence and official recognition of the _Formula_ did not last long.

Johann Heinrich Heidegger went to his rest and reward in 1698. A story is told of Heidegger, that he, on his death bed, as he listened to the prayers of his friends, said, “Such prayers are real chariots of Elijah on which to ascend to heaven.”

[1] Ludwig Crocius (1586-c. 1653) was a German Reformed Pastor and Theologian. He served as Professor of Theology at Bremen from 1610 to 1655, and was chosen as one of Bremen’s delegates to the Synod of Dort. Although caught up in the heated controversies of the age, Crocius is remembered for his gentleness and moderation.

[2] Johann Heinrich Hottinger (1620-1667) was a Swiss Reformed theologian and philologist. He served as Professor of Church History, Oriental Languages, and Rhetoric at Zurich (1642-1655), and later as Rector of the same (1661-1667), with a brief stay in Heidelberg as Professor of Oriental Languages (1655-1661).

[3] Johannes Cocceius (1603-1689) was born in Bremen, Germany, and went on to become Professor of Philology at the Gymnasium in Bremen (1630), held the chair of Hebrew (1630) and Theology (1643) at Franker, and was made Professor of Theology at Leiden (1650). He was the founder of the Cocceian school of covenant theology, bitter rival to the Voetian school.

[4] Francis Turretin (1623-1687) was a Genevan Reformed theologian of Italian descent. After studying at Geneva, Leiden, Utrecht, Paris, Saumur, and Montauban, he was appointed as the pastor of the Italian refugee congregation in Geneva (1648), and later Professor of Theology at the Genevan academy (1653). His _Institutio Theologiæ Elencticæ_ has been heavily influential in Reformed circles, shaping Charles Hodge’s _Systematic Theology_ and Herman Bavinck’s _Gereformeerde dogmatiek_.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## dildaysc

So the question may be asked, why undertake a translation of Heidegger’s _Handbook of the Bible_? Three reasons.

First, during the period of Protestant Scholasticism, generations of the greatest theological minds in history applied themselves to educational method. The goal was to provide a broad and deep theological education with the utmost efficiency. When one considers the theological luminaries that were produced by this method of education, and their theological attainments at relatively young ages, the goal was largely achieved. In succeeding generations, the educational methods of Protestant Scholasticism were set by, and then largely forgotten, much to the hurt of theological education in the present day. The translation of Heidegger’s _Handbook_ is part of an effort to recover the powerful educational methods of Protestant Scholasticism.

Second, as part of Christian catechism (the training of Christians in the fundamentals of the faith), it is important to inculcate a general acquaintance with the Scriptures, their structure and teaching. Heidegger’s _Handbook of the Bible_ is a powerful tool to that end, and a contribution to that literature.

Third and finally, modern Biblical scholarship has raised issues and multiplied theories with respect to matters of special introduction (matters of authorship, date, setting, etc., of the Biblical Books). Consequently, in modern theological education, almost all of the attention is given to issues of special introduction; comparatively little attention is given to the study of the Scriptures themselves. In other words, almost all of the time is spent studying issues “around” the Scriptures, but not so much the Scriptures themselves. Although Heidegger is certainly not unaware of the rising negative criticism of the Scripture (the theology of Saumur and the rising Cartesian Rationalism had already raised most of the issues, at least in germ), his _Handbook_ is intended to give the student an introduction to the Bible and to the Biblical Books themselves. If the translation of Heidegger’s _Handbook_ could contribute to a refocusing of theological education, even if in some small way, the effort will have been worth it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## dildaysc

The Preface to Heidegger's _Handbook_.

Reactions: Like 1 | Rejoicing 1


----------



## dildaysc

Here, we have the contents of Heidegger's Introduction to the New Testament in General...a little something to whet the appetite!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dildaysc

Heidegger offers a definition of the Books of the New Testament, based upon their common appellations...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dildaysc

This is probably the most important single paragraph in Heidegger's entire Bible Handbook. Here, in comparatively few words, Heidegger ties the two Testaments together, and demonstrates that our Jesus is at the heart, and the very center of all!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dildaysc

Have you ever wondered where the chapter and verse divisions in the Bible came from? Heidegger explores the history...


----------



## dildaysc

Here, Heidegger provides us with a brief history of the most ancient Chapter Divisions of the New Testament.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## dildaysc

The modern chapter divisions of the New Testament differ considerably from the ancient. Heidegger continues the history...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## dildaysc

Here, Heidegger takes us through the ancient history of verse divisions in the New Testament...


----------



## dildaysc

Have you ever wondered where the modern verse divisions in the NT came from? Heidegger tells the story...


----------



## dildaysc

Although the chapter and verse divisions are very helpful in locating passages, when it comes to interpretation, it must be remembered that they are not inspired, but of human invention. Heidegger cites Gomar and Casaubon...


----------



## dildaysc

From ancient times, there have been rumors of Hebrew/Syriac originals for a few of the New Testament books. Heidegger addresses these is a general way. In the "Comments" I have added De Moor's detailed treatment.


----------



## dildaysc

Here, Heidegger defends the purity of the style of the Greek of the New Testament...


----------



## dildaysc

Is the New Testament written in a peculiar dialect? Heidegger gives a brief survey of the discussion...


----------



## dildaysc

Here, Heidegger outlines the New Testament as a whole. It is helpful to be able to take in the scope of the whole in a single glance.

Precious... Valuable...

Also, the class page is taking on additional material almost daily. Visit at https://www.fromreformationtoreformation.com/new-testament-survey .
https://www.fromreformationtoreform...pVIOIQmB2-SkTQ7T4wZVPNklfUEMdgjCyjO9IqilJZhYc


----------



## dildaysc

Heidegger provides another outline of the New Testament as a whole, all the more memorable for its brevity and simplicity!


----------



## dildaysc

Here, we have from Heidegger a veritable "Who's Who" of New Testament Commentators, the very best that the Church has had to offer down through the ages!

A significant amount of reading and video material has already accumulated on the class page! Check it out (www.fromreformationtoreformation.com/new-testament-survey ).


----------



## dildaysc

Heidegger, having completed his general introduction to the New Testament, now dives into the Gospel of Matthew.

Here is a little something to whet your appetite!


----------



## dildaysc

Why are the first four books in the New Testament called "Gospels"?

Matthew's book is traditionally entitled, "The Gospel according to Matthew". This is the first installment of Heidegger's treatment of the title.


----------



## dildaysc

Here, Heidegger briefly discusses the rationale for the manner in which the Gospels are titled.


----------



## dildaysc

Here, Heidegger shares, not only the Scriptural testimony concerning the calling of Matthew, but also the traditional material concerning his martyrdom.


----------



## dildaysc

Heidegger provides for us a brief summary of the contents of the Gospel of Matthew.


----------



## dildaysc

From the earliest days of Christianity, there were reports that the Gospel of Matthew was originally written in Hebrew. You will want to read Heidegger's evaluation of the evidence.

See also De Moor in the "Comments".


----------



## dildaysc

See Heidegger on the plain and straightforward construction of Matthew...

Westminster Confession of Faith 1:7: "All things in Scripture are not alike plain in themselves, nor alike clear unto all;1 yet those things which are necessary to be known, believed, and observed for salvation, are so clearly propounded, and opened in some place of Scripture or other, that not only the learned, but the unlearned, in a due use of the ordinary means, may attain unto a sufficient understanding of them."


----------



## dildaysc

Here, Heidegger argues for an early dating of the Gospel of Matthew.


----------



## dildaysc

Heidegger's outline to the Book of Matthew is lengthy. However, I have almost finished the translation, and should have it posted in a few days.


----------



## dildaysc

At long last, here is Heidegger's detailed outline of the Gospel of Matthew. Great for an introductory overview, or a comprehensive study.

How precious to meditate upon the ministry of Jesus!


----------



## dildaysc

Want to get more familiar with the Gospel of Matthew? Here, Heidegger provides a brief outline.


----------



## dildaysc

Interested in the Synoptic Problem?

From time immemorial, students of the Bible have noticed that the first three Gospels have much material in common. It raises the question: How did they come to be this way? In addressing this testimony, modernists have completely broken away from history, and have invented their own solutions based on naked speculation.

Here, Heidegger sheds some old light on this problem. He reasserts the testimony of history, and (in the Comments) he presents some old material on the Biblical office of Evangelist and its role in the preservation of the Gospel history.


----------



## dildaysc

The next installment from Heidegger is requiring a lot of extra research, but it is on the way.


----------



## dildaysc

Here, Heidegger gives us his list of the greatest Patristic and Reformed Interpreters of the Gospels.


----------



## dildaysc

Heidegger gives us his list of Lutheran Interpreters of the Gospels.


----------



## dildaysc

...and of Roman Catholic Interpreters of the Gospels as well.


----------



## dildaysc

Here, Heidegger gives us the best Patristic and Reformed Interpreters on the Gospel of Matthew. Precious.


----------



## dildaysc

Continuing in our New Testament Survey, we come to the demonstration of the Savior's love in His voluntary humiliation and abasement. (Scan to the bottom for the video.)


----------



## dildaysc

The love of the Savior for His people is so great that He was willing to descend into the depths of humiliation, even unto the cursed death of the cross, drinking the cup of the wrath of God, for their salvation.

Let us stand amazed, and wonder, and adore!

Scroll to the bottom for "The Humiliation of Christ, Part 2"


----------



## dildaysc

Heidegger here gives the very best Lutheran and Roman Catholic interpreters on the Gospel of Matthew.


----------



## dildaysc

Perhaps you are like many, having spent comparatively less time in Mark, than in Matthew and Luke. Join us as we follow Heidegger's introductory study of the Gospel of Mark!


----------



## dildaysc

Heidegger's introductory study on the Gospel of Matthew is now available in its entirety!


----------



## dildaysc

Here, Heidegger discusses the origin and propriety of the titles of the Gospels. Interesting...


----------



## dildaysc

Is the Evangelist Mark the same as the John Mark of Acts? Heidegger does a little digging...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## dildaysc

Heidegger briefly presents the life and martyrdom of the Evangelist Mark.


----------



## dildaysc

In gathering the New Testament, the Early Church was seeking the Apostolic writings. So, how is it that Mark's Gospel was included?

See Heidegger's brief discussion.


----------



## dildaysc

Is the Gospel of Mark an abridgment of Matthew?

Heidegger addresses the question...


----------



## dildaysc

There was an ancient rumor that the Gospel of Mark was originally written in Latin.

Heidegger and De Moor investigate...


----------



## dildaysc

What can we learn from history about the time of the writing of the Gospel of Mark? Difficult...


----------



## dildaysc

If you find that you have neglected the Gospel of Mark, this is a good time to give this portion of Sacred Writ some of the attention it deserves! 

Heidegger's detailed outline of Mark...


----------



## dildaysc

Here, Heidegger gives us a brief outline of the contents of the Gospel of Mark...


----------



## dildaysc

Here, Heidegger gives a list of the best Commentators on the Gospel of Mark...


----------



## dildaysc

Heidegger's introduction to the Gospel of Mark is available in its entirety (free and online) at www.fromreformationtoreformation.com/new-testament-survey .


----------



## dildaysc

Follow along with us, as Heidegger takes us through an Introduction to the Gospel of Luke!


----------



## dildaysc

Heidegger reflects on the title of the Gospel of Luke and its origin...


----------



## dildaysc

Who was the Evangelist Luke? What does Church History have to say about him?

Heidegger provides a sketch...


----------



## dildaysc

What do we know for sure about Luke the Evangelist? 

Heidegger helps us to sort the tradition...


----------



## dildaysc

Why did Luke put pen to paper, and write his Gospel? Happily, we are not left to guess...

Heidegger takes us through Luke 1:1-3.


----------



## dildaysc

Luke wrote his Gospel and Acts to a man named Theophilus? What do we know about him?

Heidegger relays the scanty evidence.


----------



## dildaysc

Heidegger takes a brief look at some of the Gospel of Luke's distinctive emphases...


----------



## dildaysc

Heidegger takes a brief glance at some of the unique features of Luke's Greek...


----------



## dildaysc

Marcan Priority so dominates modern scholarship that we might be surprised to learn that the ancient church almost univocally affirms that Matthew wrote first, and that some Reformation-era scholars believed that Luke was first.

Heidegger walks us through this discussion...


----------



## dildaysc

Get familiar with the Gospel of Luke!

The great Swiss theologian, Johann Heinrich Heidegger, gives us an outline of Luke's Gospel.


----------



## dildaysc

Here, Heidegger provides a brief summary of the Gospel of Luke...


----------



## dildaysc

Heidegger provides the very best interpreters on the Gospel of Luke...


----------



## dildaysc

Here, Heidegger gives us preview to his introductory study of the Gospel of John...


----------



## dildaysc

Heidegger's introductory survey on the Gospel of Luke is now available in its entirety at www.fromreformationtoreformation.com/new-testament-survey .


----------



## dildaysc

Heidegger says a few words on the inscription of John's Gospel...


----------



## dildaysc

What do we know about the Apostle John from Scripture and Church History? Heidegger provides a sketch...


----------



## dildaysc

Heidegger provides a brief defense of the Apostolic authorship of the Gospel of John...


----------



## dildaysc

With the other three Gospels in circulation, why did John decide to write? Heidegger considers the evidence...


----------



## dildaysc

Heidegger briefly summarizes the argument of the Gospel of John...


----------



## dildaysc

Heidegger here reflects upon some of the peculiar ways in which John expresses himself...


----------



## dildaysc

At what point in his life and career did John write his Gospel? Heidegger briefly surveys the evidence...


----------



## dildaysc

Get reacquainted with the Gospel of John...

Heidegger gives us a detailed outline.


----------



## dildaysc

Get reacquainted with the Gospel of John! 

Heidegger's Synoptic Outline of John.


----------



## dildaysc

Here, Heidegger gives us a veritable "who's who" of Johannine Commentators.


----------



## dildaysc

God was pleased to call, not one, but four Evangelists to write the Gospel History. How are the various parts of their writings to be harmonized?

Heidegger sheds light on this fascinating branch of New Testament studies...


----------



## dildaysc

Why would God will the Gospel history to be written by four?


----------



## dildaysc

What, if anything, do the Four Gospels have to do with the Four Cherubs of Ezekiel?

Heidegger explores...


----------



## dildaysc

Johann Heinrich Heidegger's Introduction to the Gospel of John is now available in its entirety, online and free!

www.fromreformationtoreformation.com/new-testament-survey


----------



## dildaysc

Do the differences in the Gospels amount to disagreement among the Evangelists?

In this post, Heidegger argues that the differences actually prove a fundamental agreement without collusion.


----------



## dildaysc

The Lord gave us four Gospels.

But from the earliest days of the Church, Biblical scholars and theologians (from Tatian to Calvin) have attempted to produce literary and historical "Gospel Harmonies".

Is this a legitimate undertaking? In this post, Johann Heinrich Heidegger considers the question.


----------



## dildaysc

If the Gospel accounts are to be rightly harmonized, it is important to adopt a sound method.

In this post, Heidegger begins by defining the beginning and ending of Christ's ministry.


----------



## dildaysc

A reading of the Synoptic Gospels may seem to indicate that Christ's earthly ministry was about a year. The Gospel of John, however, seems to require at least three.

How long was Christ's ministry? In this post, Heidegger surveys the various positions...


----------



## dildaysc

How long was Christ's earthly ministry?

The number of Passovers in the Gospel of John provides a key.

Against Scaliger, Heidegger here argues that there were four.


----------



## dildaysc

Have you ever wondered about Gabriel's prophecy at the end of Daniel 9?

And what does it have to do with the length of Christ's ministry?

Heidegger investigates...


----------



## dildaysc

Do we know at what time of year Christ was baptized?

Heidegger investigates...


----------



## dildaysc

Does any one of the Gospels consistently preserve the exact historical order of events?

Here, Heidegger recommends an eclectic approach...


----------



## dildaysc

It can be difficult to set the Gospel Narratives in their historical order.

In this post, Heidegger proposes rules/principles to guide the process...


----------



## dildaysc

Have you ever noticed that the Gospel writers do not always put events in their chronological order?

In this post, Heidegger provides a detailed chronological outline of the Life of Christ. Saving us a mountain of labor...


----------



## dildaysc

It can be very difficult to put the Gospel accounts in their chronological order.

In this post, Heidegger does just that, but briefly, providing an overview of the life of our Jesus at a glace...


----------



## dildaysc

Down through the ages, the Church's very best pastors, scholars, and theologians have endeavored to set the events of Christ's life in chronological order.

In this post, Heidegger gives us the best of the best...


----------



## dildaysc

Heidegger's Introduction to the Harmony of the Gospels is now available in its entirety! free and online!


----------



## dildaysc

In this post...

Heidegger whets our appetite for what's coming in his introduction to the Acts of the Apostles!


----------



## dildaysc

The title assigned to the Acts of the Apostles is ancient, and without much in the way of controversy.


----------



## dildaysc

Acts is about the doctrine and ministry of the Apostles as a group.

But, in this post, Heidegger points out that there is an abiding focus upon Peter and Paul...


----------



## dildaysc

In this post (especially in the comments), we have Heidegger on Luke the Evangelist and Physician, as author of Luke-Acts.


----------



## dildaysc

Did Luke write Acts at the behest of Paul?

In this post, Heidegger investigates...


----------



## dildaysc

The flourishing and spread of the Gospel!

The great theme of the Book of Acts...

What a joy to the Christian heart!


----------



## dildaysc

In this post, Heidegger argues that Acts covers a span of about twenty-eight years.

Behold, the rapid spread of the Gospel! exhilarating to every Christian heart!


----------



## dildaysc

I am currently translating Heidegger's detailed outline of the Book of Acts. I should have it done shortly...


----------



## dildaysc

It's finally here! Heidegger's detailed outline of the Book of Acts!


----------



## dildaysc

In this post, Heidegger provides...

...the Acts of the Apostles at a glance!


----------



## dildaysc

It is a shame that Protestant Scholasticism has been largely set aside as more interested in philosophy and theology, than in Biblical exegesis.

Case in point: Heidegger was a Reformed Schoolman, a considerable exegete in his own right, and interested in the exegetical fruits of the international community of letters.

Not what you would expect...


----------



## dildaysc

Heidegger's introductory treatment of the Book of Acts is now available in its entirety! free and online!

Indeed, the entire Historical portion of the New Testament...


----------

